# Red hunting jacket material



## Marion1 (11 July 2016)

A friend of mine has been promoted to wearing a red hunting jacket.  He wants to buy the material and have one made.  We hunt in South Africa and so the material needs to be lightweight.  I am in the UK in July and want to see whether I can buy the material there as we can't find an outlet in South Africa.  Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 July 2016)

I think you need a lightweight worsted or suiting material, melton is another name that comes to mind.
see here for ideas on construction and materials
http://www.cadandthedandy.co.uk/2014/04/02/a-cad-the-dandy-style-guide-summer-suits-separates/


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 July 2016)

The colour will be hunting Pink, even though it is  red [or scarlet], but though its a standard colour in the UK, I the SA hunts may already have a preferred supplier
http://www.thefield.co.uk/country-house/clothing/what-to-wear-out-hunting-21368
and there is more kit:
http://www.huntingstockmarket.com/

and of course boxers
http://www.huntingstockmarket.com/product/Boxer-Classic-MB1---Mens-Boxer-Shorts-/19-75.aspx


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 July 2016)

There is a lot of etiquette involved
http://thehuntingshop.co.uk/epages/...99aeaca/Products/HS2-1/SubProducts/HS2-1-0001
The hunting shop does good deals on breeches, but again he won't want winter weight. But there should be a reasonable selection as showjumpers may use them.


----------



## Marion1 (11 July 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			There is a lot of etiquette involved
http://thehuntingshop.co.uk/epages/...99aeaca/Products/HS2-1/SubProducts/HS2-1-0001
The hunting shop does good deals on breeches, but again he won't want winter weight. But there should be a reasonable selection as showjumpers may use them.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info.  The hunt isn't all that particular about preferred suppliers and a lot of the jackets are handed down.  I really just need the material as we have good tailors in SA,  it would work out expensive to get one made in the UK, with the added headache of fitting and shipping.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 July 2016)

I cant find the supplier, maybe if you email Holly and Sherry they will know, there won't be much made, but most likely in the Huddersfield [Yorkshire] area.
Probably mohair for summer climes


----------



## Marion1 (12 July 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			I cant find the supplier, maybe if you email Holly and Sherry they will know, there won't be much made, but most likely in the Huddersfield [Yorkshire] area.
Probably mohair for summer climes
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!  Which company are Holly & Sherry from?  Can you let me have their email address?  Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 July 2016)

AH, try this 
http://www.huddersfieldcloth.com/


----------



## Marion1 (12 July 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			AH, try this 
http://www.huddersfieldcloth.com/

Click to expand...

Thanks, have emailed them!


----------



## spacefaer (12 July 2016)

If you want a proper lightweight fabric for a hunt coat,  you should also look at the States. They hunt in much warmer weather than we do in the UK - I think you'll find that Melton will be pretty warm compared to what the Americans use.


----------

